# Would You Still Buy The Product?



## LunaSkye (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm curious as to how many of you would still buy homemade soaps (or other items) despite having your experience in soap-making. Personally, I think it's a smart move since I do not have certain oils (babassu or argan to name a few) but I want to experience what it would feel like on my skin. I also may not be able to make a certain products due to financial constraints (aleppo soap with it's bay oil or a rose spritz with the EO).


----------



## Susie (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, I buy hand made soap from vendors when I go to farmer's markets and such.  I get to test someone else's soap(and compare to mine) and sometimes figure out what they are doing better than me.  I don't sell my soap, so I am not the competition.  I figure I can always learn something.  Sometimes I learn that I like my soap better.;-)


----------



## Jencat (Aug 25, 2014)

I would if I saw something interesting.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 25, 2014)

I do still buy soap from farmers markets or craft fairs. I like to try others peoples soap but I'm a bit more finicky now about what I buy, I look at the oils used a lot closer then before.


----------



## lambsgrovegirl (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, I  buy soap from others. I like to experience other's products and see what they're like.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 25, 2014)

Sometimes,  yes. I try to avoid it b/c I have an absurd amount of soap at home!


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm actually glad I'm not the only one who chooses to do so. Has anyone here sold a soap to another soap-maker?


----------



## neeners (Aug 27, 2014)

I haven't yet.  not b/c I don't want to, but b/c I have a personal preference of no-palm, and every soap ingredient so far has palm in it.....  but I've noticed there aren't too many soap makers in my area.  maybe I need to start selling??


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 28, 2014)

I buy soaps from others. I am always interested in other soaper's soaps. The sizes, designs, swirlings, scents and packagings are as unique as the individual soaper. Also, I have been participating in soap swaps several times.  It is such a great way to see what others are creating(also get inspiration)!

 I hope I get a chance to sign up for the next SMF soap swap !


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 28, 2014)

LunaSkye said:


> I'm actually glad I'm not the only one who chooses to do so. Has anyone here sold a soap to another soap-maker?



I have a customer who regularly buys my shampoo and body bars.  She says she is a soapmaker but that she can't get scents to stick.  I invited her to this forum, but did not invite her over to make soap.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 28, 2014)

I haven't bought any soap in years. There was only one bar I even considered, and that was posted here - it was a lavender spoon swirl with a mica stamp that was so perfect I would buy it.  It was the first time I saw a soap I wanted to buy!

I have taken samples that were offered to me and provided feedback when asked but no I haven't purchased any.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 28, 2014)

I would also buy if it had some ingredient that I don't have access too, like deer tallow or bison tallow.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Sep 15, 2014)

There's a soaper at the farmers market I attend occasionally. Mine is goats milk, hers is not. We trade bars every now and then


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 15, 2014)

I too have bought soap from other soapmakers.  Especially if they use different oils or additives than what I've done or use.  It's nice to compare and enjoy other's artistic works.  However, at the shows I've gone to lately I just can't bring myself to by their soaps as they are making claims or aren't honest on the use of FO's claiming they are eo's when it's really obvious Raspberry Vanilla etc.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 15, 2014)

I've bought a few handmade bars of soap a couple of times when on vacation. One of the bars was really nice and I liked it a lot, while the other left something to be desired. My sis went to Hawaii once a few ago and brought me back about a dozen samples of handmade soap from some little shop she stumbled upon in her travels, and it ended up that I liked each one. Although I really don't _need_ to buy any soap, I still think it's fun to try out other's handmade soap from time to time.

 IrishLass


----------

